# 12 Ford F350 w/ wide out



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

12 F350 crew w/wideout and Salt dogg 2240


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

That is one sharp truck. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

is ford still running the $1500 rebate for a snow plow?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a lot of truck , Looks great !


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

That makes me cry seeing such a nice new truck with a rust creator on the back. Looks sweet now though.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice looking setup


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a nice truck, congrats. Im looking at the same truck but a single cab. How much did that flatbed run you?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck the flat bed looks great on it


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice Truck.......:salute:


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it 2wd or 4wd?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

It is 4 wheel drive. The bed its self was 2765. the goose neck hitch was 195, icc hitch/bumper 295 , under body boxes were 300 each. then we added the sides and stake pockets across the back with strap and the install for all of it was 700.00. We are going to put d rings in the corners for tie downs for the spreader. As for rust, fluid film and keep it clean and hope for the best.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Nice driveway rig you got there.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Dam that is one sweet rig........


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$50,000 ??????


----------



## Kajun (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a serious truck.. grats on the purchase


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Superior L & L;1495959 said:


> $50,000 ??????


the whole pakage......65,000 to 70,000 is my guess.....Thats a lot of DW's


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

The only driveway my trucks touch is my own. All of our work is commercial.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice set up. Good luck with it this Winter!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

God that truck is a beast, and I really like that flatbed.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Truck has been very impressive so far. Never thought I would enjoy the flatbed so much, at this point I 'm not sure I would ever buy a pick up again. If we need to load stuff , pull the sides, if they get damaged they are only 600 bucks for both sides and the back and it looks new again. No more rusty beds plus the boxes give you (so far) water proof lockable storage with out taking away bed space. In mixed driving so far it is seeing 15.6 mpg with 4:10 rears. May do another in the spring on a sigle rear wheel truck. Eby was great to work with and they had the best fit and finish by far from what I have seen. They also have a full parts dept so if I needed something I can call them and they will ship it or they are only 2 hrs from me. Now just trying to talk myself out of that aluminum 14k trailer that they have up there.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cmon...you know you need the trailer... "nudge nudge"


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I need a new trailer but " want" the aluminum trailer. Problem is its 2 x the cost of the steel trailer. God dont let my wife know that one.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If you get it you will never have to get another one for many years. I have a small al trailer and just shine it every spring and looks like new had it 13 years.


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

nice rig, does it have the ford reverse camera ?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

no back up camera on it but it has one heck of a back up alarm


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

WTF just got an eby bed for my truck and it was 3,100 cash and carry. Thats for a SRW truck. SOBs ripped me off.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136842&highlight=eby+flatbed


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Was that with both hitchs ?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Marek;1499809 said:


> Was that with both hitchs ?


No just the bed. The hitchs where the same price.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

any day time pictures?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Marek: where are you located in Maryland


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cj7plowing;1495619 said:


> is ford still running the $1500 rebate for a snow plow?


Trying to find out for myself. See if my truck qualifies if I'm just putting on truck side mount only.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

nice truck man i would get some poly fenders for the back wheels


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

the wideout is amazing, i can clear lots so fast its a money maker


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice set up. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you have any other Wideout's? If you don't, you will love that plow! I really like mine. Cuts the time way down. Nice truck too!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Here are a couple day time pics with out the plow and spreader. Still need to have the under body box put on the right side ,windows tinted and get it lettered.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats badass!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Like I said I really like it. Hope like hell the 6.7 holds up. We have owned a ton of Fords over the years and this is buy far the best quality I have seen in some time. I have already talked to my dealer about doing another in the spring but trying to decide on a pick up and pull the bed or a chassis. Would be a Lariet single wheel. Either which way it would have another aluminum body on it. This truck fills a void we had. To run a 450 or 550 to get plants or materials they average 7-9 mpg and a pick up doesnt hold the volume that the flatbed will, and your always worried about tearing up a pick up truck. We have had this thing loaded with trees , flowers and pallets of fert and seed so far. Now just hoping for some snow as we got under 2 " last winter and that hurts. Our snow/salt volume for 11/12 was 10% of 10/11


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very sharp truck! Why didn't you make it a dump bed?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We have no need for a dump on this truck as we have other 450-550 trucks with dump bodies. As it sits full of fuel with driver and some stuff in the tool box it weighs 9100 #s. That would give you two ton of payload to stay legal.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

More new toys . A few plows waiting for a little more than the 2" we had last winter. I have my fingers crossed for this year. S&S really takes care of us and all of our subs when we need them.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Toys ..... Jealous In Baltimore !!!!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Most of our work is between Howard , AA counties


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

does S&S have pretty good pricing?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Not the cheapest but they have the best servive of anyone in MD . You get what you pay for ! Why try to save a couple dollars on the front end when down time will really hurt you .


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

you do have a point there!


----------

